# Bremse am Laufrad sinnvoll/nötig?



## atx900 (23. April 2009)

Meine Kleine macht jetzt permanent Streß am Spielplatz und will alle Laufräder haben, die sie findet. Da haben sich die Großeltern geopfert und finanzieren Ihr endlich ein eigenes Laufrad. 
Die Frage die sich mir jetzt stellt, braucht es an einem Laufrad eine Bremse oder sind die ohnehin nur Dekoration, weil die Kleinen entweder mit den Füßen oder gar nicht bremsen?

Danke schon mal

ATX900

P.S.: Die Tochter ist zwei, scheint aber recht groß. Sie kommt größenmäsig z.B. damit http://www.kids-in-motion.de/details/likeabike_7.0640.html schon gut zurecht.


----------



## Athabaske (23. April 2009)

...da ich erst neulich ein Mädel nach einem leichten Gefälle von der Strasse aufgelesen habe, nach ambitioniertem Tempo war sie regelrecht zerschellt und das "like-a-bike" ließ ordentlich Späne liegen, frage ich mich warum nicht?

Aber provokante offtopic Frage, warum nicht einen Roller? Unsere zwei "Großen" hatten nie ein Laufrad, sondern einen guten Kinderroller, kein kickbike! Seit einigen Wochen fährt die gerade 4 gewordene nun Rad. Wohlgemerkt auf der örtlichen BMX-Strecke...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris5000 (23. April 2009)

Ich hatte meiner Tochter eine Handbremse ans Laufrad gefriemelt. Sie hat das Rad von knapp 2 bis knapp 3 Jahren genutzt. Die Handbremse allerdings selten und erst zum Ende hin.

Wir wohnen allerdings in Berlin, wo es auch kaum Gefälle gibt.

Jetzt hat sie (nun knapp 3 Jahre alt) seit ein paar Wochen ein rücktrittloses Fahrrad mit zwei Handbremsen.

Die benutzt sie nun auch zuverlässig und kommt auch an starken Gefällen ohne Fußbremse aus und der Bremsreflex mit der Hand funktioniert, wenn ihr etwas plötzlich in den Weg kommt. Vielleicht liegt die schnelle Gewöhnung ja auch ein wenig daran, dass sie sich auf dem Laufrad zumindest schonmal mit dem Thema Handbremse befasst hatte. Aber das weiß ich natürlich nicht.

Ich denke, dass die Antwort auf die Frage, ob Handbremsen am Laufrad nur Dekoration sind oder nicht, auch stark von der Gegend abhängt, in der das Rad benutzt wird. Im Flachland wird sich ein (kleines) Kind kaum zum Nutzen der Bremse überreden lassen. Und wenn dann mal ein selter Berg auftaucht, fehlen natürlich Reflex, Feingefühl und Übung.

Wenn andererseits die Straße vor der Haustür gleich ein starkes Gefälle hat und man in einer Gegend wohnt, wo es tendenziell immer irgendwie bergauf oder bergab geht, denke ich, dass das auch be einem 2-jährigen Kind schon ganz anders aussehen könnte, weil Bremsen dann ja ständig zwingend nötig ist und das nunmal ab einer gewissen Geschwindigkeit besser mit einer Bremse als mit den Füßen funktioniert.

Beim Fahrrad waren es dann wohl die höheren, erreichbaren Geschwindigkeiten, die meine Tochter recht schnell von den Handbremsen überzeugt haben.

Unbedingt ist aber zu beachten, dass die meisten Bremshebel, die sich an Laufrädern finden überhaupt nicht für 2-jährige Fingerlängen zu erreichen, geschweige denn auch noch zu ziehen wären. Und dass ein nicht erreichbarer Bremshebel Dekoration bleiben muss und das man sowas nicht braucht, ist klar.

Gruß,
Chris


----------



## _jazzman_ (23. April 2009)

Ich denke nicht, dass Bremsen an Laufrädern wirklich sinnvoll sind, denn den Kiddies fehlt es oft an der nötigen Kraft, diese zu ziehen...

Mein Sohn saß mit 1 1/2 das erste Mal auf dem Laufrad (ohne Bremse) udn hat es seit dem nicht aus der Hand gegeben. Im Spessart ist es auch nicht gerade so flach wie im Norden Deutschlands und es hat bei ihm auch immer bestens gepasst... Lieber nen gut passenden Helm (gibts ja auch in kleinen Größen) und ein paar Handschuhe und üben.

Das Laufrad ist ne Klasse Sache... Nach 1 1/2 Jahren Laufradaction hat er mit 3 ein richtiges Fahrrad ohne Stützräder bekommen (die waren Dank LR ja überflüssig).

Haben auch Bekannte, deren Kinder Laufräder mit Bremse haben, aber die Kiddies bremsen nur mit den Füßen...

VG


----------



## chris5000 (23. April 2009)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> denn den Kiddies fehlt es oft an der nötigen Kraft,



Da glaube ich eher nicht. Denn eine v-brake braucht nun wirklich nicht viel Handkraft, um 15kg wirkungsvoll abzubremsen. Vielmehr ist die Griffweite der meisten ("Kinderbrems-")hebel viel zu groß für 2-3 Jährige, so dass eigentlich von vorneherein gar keine Chance besteht, die Bremse zu nutzen.


----------



## Goiskopf (23. April 2009)

N`Abend allerseits!
Also ich kann nur sagen dass meine Kids die Bremse immer genutzt haben und dies auch beherrschten. Später dann mit Hinterrad hinten rumlassen und so.... 
Ich würde jedenfalls absolut darauf bestehen, daß das Laufrad eine Bremse hat. Stell Dir nur mal vor es würde tatsächlich was passieren, das Laufrad hätte keine Bremse und diese hätte, vielleicht, helfen können, dies zu verhindern. Rechtlich sicher kein Problem, aber ich weiss nicht, wie ich selber damit umgehen könnte.
Jedenfalls haben unsere Kids die Bremse voll genutzt und das war auch oft gut so.

Ciao Goiskopf


Wir hatten übrigens das:


----------



## elmar schrauth (24. April 2009)

Bremse ist ein muss, gute bremsen gehen leicht genug,als das ein kind sie benutzen kann.
meine erfahrung aus x verkauften laufrädern.

von like a bike usern weis ich,dass sie meist länger benötigen die handbremse zu nutzenlän


----------



## Trail-Boss (24. April 2009)

Meine Kinder haben beide ein Laufrad ohne Bremse benutzt und sind gut damit klargekommen. Bei ihren normalen Kinderrädern haben Sie die Handbremse auch nicht genutzt sondern ausschließlich den Rücktritt. Ich denke kaum das es brauchbare Handbremsen für Kleinkinder (2 -3 Jahre) gibt, und außerdem müssen sich die kleinen auf noch mehr konzentrieren was eher ablenkt als wirklich was bringt.


----------



## chris5000 (24. April 2009)

Trail-Boss schrieb:


> Ich denke kaum das es brauchbare Handbremsen für Kleinkinder (2 -3 Jahre) gibt



Doch die gibt es definitiv:


----------



## _jazzman_ (24. April 2009)

Trail-Boss schrieb:


> Meine Kinder haben beide ein Laufrad ohne Bremse benutzt und sind gut damit klargekommen. Bei ihren normalen Kinderrädern haben Sie die Handbremse auch nicht genutzt sondern ausschließlich den Rücktritt. Ich denke kaum das es brauchbare Handbremsen für Kleinkinder (2 -3 Jahre) gibt, und außerdem müssen sich die kleinen auf noch mehr konzentrieren was eher ablenkt als wirklich was bringt.


 
Der Meinung bin ich auch...




chris5000 schrieb:


> Doch die gibt es definitiv:


 
Wie werden solche (Klein)Kinderbremsen entwickelt? Sicher gibt es kleine Bremsen mit kindgerechten Bremshebelgrößen... Aber je kleiner der Hebel, desto mehr Kraft wird doch benötigt? Wie wurde festgelegt oder ermittelt, wie eine kindgerechte Bremse ausgelegt sein muss? Hat man 2 jährige auf einen Testparcours gebeten und nachher anhand eines Survey's gefragt, welchen Eindruck ihnen die Bremse vermittelt hat und ob das Handling gut war? Sicher gibt es gute Bremsen, die auch von den Kleinen betätigt werden können und die auch eine entsprechende Sicherheit und Bremskraft vorzuweisen hat. Das Problem ist doch aber viel mehr, ein Laufrad mit einer solchen Bremse auf dem Markt zu organisieren... Und dann ist Opa, Oma, Mama und Papa froh, ein Top Modell mit der besten Kinderbremse erstanden zu haben und dann hat das Kind gefälligst auch zu bremsen, wenn es zu schnell ist... "Ich hab dir doch gesagt, du sollst Bremsen! Das haste nun davon...."  Super! 
Dann doch lieber keine Bremse und dem Kind den Ärger ersparen, wenn es mal nicht (auf Kommando) gebremst hat...


----------



## chris5000 (24. April 2009)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Dann doch lieber keine Bremse und dem Kind den Ärger ersparen, wenn es mal nicht (auf Kommando) gebremst hat...



Also, dass man eine Handbremse am Laufrad nicht als Notwendigkeit betrachten muss, sehe ich im Prinzip auch so. 

Dass das Vorhandensein einer funtionierenden Bremse an Laufrädern nun  Kindern aber sogar schaden soll, ist wohl eher dem Reich absurder Ansichten zuzurechnen.

Denn nach der dieser Ansicht zu Grunde liegenden Argumentation, würde man am besten gar nicht erst ein Laufrad kaufen: Denn es könnte einem als Elternteil sonst am Ende noch in den Sinn kommen, sein Kind zu verprügeln, wenn es das Ding dann aus welchen Gründen auch immer nicht benutzt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris5000 (24. April 2009)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Wie werden solche (Klein)Kinderbremsen entwickelt?



Was weiß ich, wie die entwickelt werden. Was ich aber weiß, ist dass meine noch 2-jährige Tochter sie benutzt, dass das funktionieren und dass der Weg dahin für sie zu keinem Zeitpunkt ein frustrierender war.


----------



## _jazzman_ (24. April 2009)

chris5000 schrieb:


> Dass das Vorhandensein einer funtionierenden Bremse an Laufrädern nun Kindern aber sogar schaden soll, ist wohl eher dem Reich absurder Ansichten zuzurechnen.


Hab ich doch so gar nicht behauptet... 



chris5000 schrieb:


> Denn nach der dieser Ansicht zu Grunde liegenden Argumentation, würde man am besten gar nicht erst ein Laufrad kaufen: Denn es könnte einem als Elternteil sonst am Ende noch in den Sinn kommen, sein Kind zu verprügeln, wenn es das Ding dann aus welchen Gründen auch immer nicht benutzt...


Für solche Fälle haben wir ja glücklicherweise "Super Nanny" und ihre Kollegen, falls die Eltern mal wieder mit ihrem Kind und dessen Laufrad überfordert sind... 



chris5000 schrieb:


> Was ich aber weiß, ist dass meine noch 2-jährige Tochter sie benutzt, dass das funktionieren und dass der Weg dahin für sie zu keinem Zeitpunkt ein frustrierender war.


Das ist doch schön. Es gibt sicher viele Kinder, die mit Bremsen umgehen können, es gibt auch viele, die es nicht können. Es gibt viele, die es nicht wollen und es gibt viele, die gar nicht erst Laufrad fahren lernen/können/wollen/dürfen.


----------



## chris5000 (24. April 2009)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Es gibt sicher viele Kinder, die mit Bremsen umgehen können, es gibt auch viele, die es nicht können. Es gibt viele, die es nicht wollen und es gibt viele, die gar nicht erst Laufrad fahren lernen/können/wollen/dürfen.



Cheers


----------



## _jazzman_ (24. April 2009)




----------



## brmpfl (28. April 2009)

Ich spare mir das ganze theoretische BlaFasel ...

Nachdem sich mein Sohn auf einer Gefällestrecke mit so einem geliehenen Like-a-Bike Ding ohne Bremse mal richtig gemault hat (Bremswirkung der Füße hat nicht mehr gereicht), haben wir ihm ein Laufrad mit Bremse gekauft.
Er hat, nach einer kurzen Eingewöhnungsphase, zum Verzögern (ausschließlich) die Bremse genutzt und ist auch seinen "Angst-Berg" damit wieder runtergefahren...
Auch meine Tochter hat, nachdem sie das Laufrad "geerbt" hatte, die Bremse genutzt.

Beide hatten NULL Eingewöhnungszeit, später mit dem Fahrrad ohne Rücktrittbremse klarzukommen.

Ich persönlich würde einem Kind NIE WIEDER ein Laufrad OHNE Bremse andrehen...


----------



## Der Boulder (26. Mai 2009)

Meine Tochter hat mit 2 1/2 mit Ihrem Laufrad angefangen und nach wenigen Wochen hat sich auch die Reaktionszeit von 10 auf ein perfektes Mass verringert.
Das mit der Kraft war ganz einfach:
Magura Julie hinten + 1mm Edelstahlblech Bremsscheibe, Bremshebel ( Alu) etwas rangebogen.
Passt und bremst perfekt, ich/ Sie möchte die Bremse nicht mehr missen.
Nur jetzt beim Fahrrad sieht es wieder ganz anders aus. Die konzentration liegt noch so sehr beim Pedalieren, das die Bremse erst wieder neu erlernt werden muß;
"Nimm den Finger an die Bremse, da vorne an der Strasse mußt du Bremsen."

Gruß Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenesPapa (1. Juli 2009)

Hallo allerseits,

auch ich möchte ein paar Erfahrungen beitragen. Unser Sohn fuhr ein Laufrad ohne Bremse aber mit Federung (Kokua Jumper). Die Bremse haben wir hier im Rheinland nicht vermisst, die Federung hat bei einigen kleineren Abfahrten im Wald dafür gesorgt, dass die Wurzeln ihn nicht vom Sattel geschmissen haben. Er hat dann recht früh mit dem Fahrradfahren angefangen und dort zuerst tatsächlich mit den Füssen gebremst, sich aber schnell an die Bremsen gewöhnt. 
Kinder die sich sein Fahrrad ausleihen, haben Probleme, weil es keine Rücktrittbremse hat. Ich sehe das aber nicht als Argument gegen Fahrräder ohne Rücktrittbremse an.

Ein Freund von mir wohnt in einer sehr hügeligen Stadt. Dort fangen die Kinder später mit den Laufrädchen an und haben alle eine Bremse dran. Dort fahren aber auch Kinder Laufrad, die bei uns schon längst Fahrrad fahren würden.

Ein gute Bremse schadet sicher nicht und erleichtert das Eingewöhnen auf dem Fahrrad. Ich würde jedoch nicht nur wegen der Bremse ein "schlechteres" Laufrad kaufen. Ich fürchte auch, dass die nächste Diskussion dann um Licht am Laufrad, Wimpel und anderes geht. Es sind und bleiben 2-Jährige. Sie sollten eigentlich nicht in Situationen kommen, die sie nur überleben, weil sie eine Bremse am Laufrad haben.


----------



## rofl0r (2. Juli 2009)

Meine beiden hatten dieses Puky-Teil mit Bremse, was durchaus auch die richtige Wahl war. Bei uns ist es halt hügelig, da ist die Bremse ein MUSS.
Ansonsten würde ich nicht an der falschen Stelle sparen


----------



## robby (22. März 2010)

chris5000 schrieb:


> Doch die gibt es definitiv:


Wo gibt´s den Bremshebel und wie heisst er??


rofl0r schrieb:


> Meine beiden hatten dieses Puky-Teil mit Bremse, was durchaus auch die richtige Wahl war.


Ja, mit dem Puky liebäugle ich ebenfalls. Würde gerne o.g. Hebel mit dem von Puky vergleichen. Auf den ersten Blick hat mich der Puky-Hebel am Laufrad meines Neffen leider nur wenig überzeugt.


----------



## chris5000 (23. März 2010)

robby schrieb:


> Wo gibt´s den Bremshebel und wie heisst er??



Der Hebel wird von Islabikes an Rothan (Laufrad), CNOC14 und CNOC 16 verbaut. Die Schellen haben passend zu den dünnen Lenkern dieser Räder einen Innendurchmesser von nur 19mm. Laut Islabikes Website stellt Tektro diese Hebel exklusiv für Isla her.

Hier siehst Du sie für "meine" CNOC 16 Modifikation aufgebohrt,damit sie auch an den 22mm-Lenker passen:



Mittels Griffweitenverstellschraube, lässt sich der Hebel auch noch deutlich näher an den Lenker bringen, als auf dem Bild. Auf dem Bild ist die Schraube komplett eingefahren.


----------



## Waldschleicher (25. März 2010)

Das wird unser nächstes Laufrad. Wenn er die Bremse nicht nutzt, auch egal. Am Speci war keine Bremse, wenn ich daran denke wie schnell er die Sohlen der 40 Kinderschuhe abradiert hat...
Die V-Brakes am 16" Islabike lassen sich butterweich bedienen, sind für Kinderhände zugeschnitten und haben richtig Biss. Die des Rothan wird wohl nicht schlechter sein.


----------



## chris5000 (25. März 2010)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Die des Rothan wird wohl nicht schlechter sein.



Es ist die gleiche wie an CNOC 14/16. Allerdings sind die Hebel an den aktuellen Islabikes zwar auch die gleichen, aber der Hebel selbst nicht mehr grau sondern silbern. Weil ich das Grau schöner fand, habe ich die neuen Hebel ans alte CNOC 14 geschraubt und die alten, grauen Hebel für neue CNOC 16 verwendet.


----------



## WilliWildsau (26. März 2010)

Meiner Meinung nach ist dieser Bremshebel




der einzig richtige für Kinderhände
Super von den Einstellmöglichkeiten und genial von der Bedienung
Und zu dem Thema ob sinnvoll kann ich nur definitiv *ja* sagen. So erlernen sie frühstmöglich und ganz spielerisch den Umgang mit der Bremse und meine Kinder sind auch ganz stolz eine Bremse wie der Papa zu haben
Gruß Jens!


----------



## Filmchen (26. März 2010)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach ist dieser Bremshebel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WilliWildsau (26. März 2010)

Getestet habe ich schon einige, da mir wichtig ist das meine Kinder auch vernünftig damit umgehen können und ich schon ewig mit der Materie beschäftigt bin. Aber du hast recht, ich hätte besser deine Wortwahl genommen, da es auf jeden Fall auch andere gute Bremshebel gibt. Für mich hat sich aber der Point den Spitzenplatz verdient
Gruß Jens!


----------



## Pan Tau (27. März 2010)

@ atx900

Unser Leben wird durch drei eigene Kinder auf den Kopf gestellt - zwei sind mittlerweile im Fahrrad-Alter, aber unser Benjamin (2 Jahre) macht den Garten (noch) auf einem LIKEaBIKE unsicher  Wie auch seine beiden älteren Geschwister fährt er das Laufrad ohne Bremsen und wir haben Bremsen an einem Laufrad auch nie für nötig gehalten.



atx900 schrieb:


> Meine Kleine macht jetzt permanent Streß am Spielplatz und will alle Laufräder haben, die sie findet. Da haben sich die Großeltern geopfert und finanzieren Ihr endlich ein eigenes Laufrad.
> Die Frage die sich mir jetzt stellt, braucht es an einem Laufrad eine Bremse oder sind die ohnehin nur Dekoration, weil die Kleinen entweder mit den Füßen oder gar nicht bremsen?
> 
> Danke schon mal
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

